# Ergebnis einer Funktion direkt in Variable speichern



## Anfänger2011 (18. Okt 2017)

Moin,

ich habe gerade irgendwie einen kleinen Hänger und google will mir auch nicht richtig helfen.
Was ich versucht habe:


```
<input type="buttom" onclick="main-function();">
```


```
function other-function() {
     return "banane";
}

function main-function() {
     var obst = other-function();
     alert(obst);
}
```

Leider bekomme ich kein Alert. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## thecain (18. Okt 2017)

Nimm mal den Strich weg im funktionsnamen


----------



## Anfänger2011 (18. Okt 2017)

Ok ist jetzt nicht so schön aber daran sollte es ja nicht liegen


----------



## thecain (18. Okt 2017)

Doch


----------



## Anfänger2011 (18. Okt 2017)

Hab das mal bei fiddle reingehauen ... da passiert nix:
http://jsfiddle.net/3t3nj2k8/


----------



## thecain (18. Okt 2017)

Die funktion ist nicht erreichbar, was du auch in der Error Konsole siehst...
das wäre der (hässliche) quickfix


```
function otherFunction() {
     return "banane";
}

window.mainFunction = function() {
     var obst = otherFunction();
     alert(obst);
}
```


----------



## mrBrown (18. Okt 2017)

Liegt an jsfiddle, du musst in den JavaScript-Einstellungen den Load-Type auf no-wrap umstellen


----------

